# 10th through 20th Airforce Documents



## Micdrow (Nov 16, 2008)

Documents on the 12th and 20th Airforce

Enjoy!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting these. (and all the other files too!)


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 18, 2008)

Some of those documents are for the 20th AF


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 18, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> Some of those documents are for the 20th AF



Doh, your right syscom3, thanks I will correct that.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 18, 2008)

Ive changed the topic to cover documents from the 10th through the 20th. 

Enjoy and please feel free to add more!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2008)

Great stuff Micdrow! Thank you.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2008)

Great work again Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 18, 2008)

Your welcome guys!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2008)

Added yet another file above.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 26, 2009)

Added anther one today,

Enjoy!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 27, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> Thanks!



Your welcome!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2012)

Added 9 more to top thread,

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 24, 2015)

Added another one on the first page called Twentieth Airforce Command and Staff Reference.

Enjoy


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Paul, gonna need a bigger hard drive soon.

Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 24, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Thanks Paul, gonna need a bigger hard drive soon.
> 
> Geo



Your welcome my friend


----------



## Tracker (Jan 24, 2015)

Paul,
You da man!
Excellent posts as usual.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 24, 2015)

Tracker said:


> Paul,
> You da man!
> Excellent posts as usual.



Many thanks Tracker!!!


----------

